# How long did your original 08 Madone tires last?



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

Got my new 08 Madone 5.5 this year and have about 700 miles on it. Just got my first flat. The rear tire is worn, some, but doesn't look it needs replacing yet. I know there are a lot of factors involved that determine when to replace tires, just looking for what others have seen with these tires.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

1000 miles on my 5.2, tires are still pretty good. I don't think they need replacing until they are really flat across the shoulders - usually 2500 - 3000 miles. Of course, it all differs depending on ones riding, road conditions, etc...


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

Personally, I am impressed with these tires so far. Having been a fan of Michelin Pro Race for years, they seem to resist cuts much better, ride as well and are just showing signs of wear.
Just might buy another set when these wear out.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys just be aware that there are two versions of the Bonty Race X Lite clincher tire. There is the standard, and the hard case (I think Bontrager calls it the AC). I am not sure which tire comes stock on the Madones.

I actually like the Bonty X Lites too. Over the last two years, I have probably gone through 10 of them. Some due to cutting (I did two in one ride! that was an expensive day, and they were brand frick'n new too.) But I would say I get close to 2-2.5k on a brand new rear, depends on season. On a front to rear swap, well over 3k. But I tend to ride them almost down to tread. Winter/Spring riding I usually kill the tire before the tread goes so, maybe 1-1.5k. Right now I am trying out the newer Conty GP 4000s and the Miche Pro3s.

I would say that I spend more on tires than any other bike related item. And it was one of the reasons why after many, many years on tubulars, I finally switched over to clinchers full time. 

HTH
zac


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

i got a really bad cut after 150 miles on my 5.2.. replaced with gp4000


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

The X-lites that came on my 5.2, rear got about 3000 miles. Front going strong after 4000 with many more to go. These are much...... better x-lites than i tried a few years back.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I got about 2300 miles on the rear of my stock tires on my 5.2 before I needed to replace it. Now I have about 3800 miles and the front is showing wear and my rear is as well. I just picked up a set of CHEAP Conti "GP4000s" from my LBS to try out. If I don't like them, it'll only be a few months and I can think about the Pro Race 3's or maybe back to the Bonte's - and the LBS will always work something out to keep a happy customer.


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I just replaced my tires at 1000 miles. They would have gone longer but I got a piece of glass in the back tire a couple of weeks ago. I put on a another couple of 100 miles after the cut but when inspecting the tire it looked risky so I decided to replace it. I put on 2 Bontrager X-lite AC red tires. I hope they last more than 1000 miles. And they sure look cool on my Madone 5.5 Standard with the red paint.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I got about 800 miles on my madone 4.5 and the tires still look great


----------

